# 18 HP motor serial number location???



## Hegar4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can you help me locate it on this motor please?

Also looking for a good place to buy parts.


----------



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

Your engine is what make 18 HP?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What make, and is it a L-head single cylinder, or a twin?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Briggs twins vary - some are located on the heat shields (older model opposed twins) - stamped right in the metal - last gen opposed twin briggs have a data tag right on the flywheel shroud.


Other make engines im not too sure of - usually on the flywheel shrouds?


----------

